#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Horror films without the cliche template

## Karikaalan

most of the famous horror films are made out of the same hollywood templates. But some films rarely are unique and fresh. Recently a quiet place is getting positive feedback for the fresh story story telling. Suggest me some horror movies that out out of cliches.

----------


## Medusa

I don't think i have more than you but my point of view nowadays horror film is mix with comedy or romance.But most of the films turn more than romance and comedy than horror. But i watched a hindhi film that's little bit slider than usual hollywood templates,after that i knew that's a real story based. "Horror Story" 
YouTube

----------


## Karikaalan

thanks for the suggestion Premisha..Most Tamil movies do follow the template you said. Hollywood has a particular template for their horror movies.

----------


## harshanas

*The Purge*




*Friend Request*




*Unfriended*

----------


## Karikaalan

Thanks Harshanas..

----------


## harshanas

> Thanks Harshanas..


Anytime bro

----------


## Beacon

> *The Purge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Friend Request*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friend Request is the eye opener for the Millennial and GenX  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

Hey Kishanth, I guess not all Hollywood horror movies have the same boring story line. :yeah:  Watch movies such as The Exorcism Of Emily Rose, The Amityville Horror, The Conjuring, Nightmare On Elm Street( Most probably you might have watched these movies) plus you might find these interesting since they all are based on true stories, Watch the old version of The Exorcism Of Emily Rose you will freak out seriously! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Karikaalan

Thanks Shivani... Happy to have a filmbuff in the hub .. as you suggested I am about to watch exorcism of Emily rose.

----------


## Karikaalan

Watched friend request yesterday night... Whooooow ... Thanks for the suggestion.. about to watch the others tonight

----------


## Karikaalan

friend request was awesome.. thanks

----------


## Shana

> Hey Kishanth, I guess not all Hollywood horror movies have the same boring story line. Watch movies such as The Exorcism Of Emily Rose, The Amityville Horror, The Conjuring, Nightmare On Elm Street( Most probably you might have watched these movies) plus you might find these interesting since they all are based on true stories, Watch the old version of The Exorcism Of Emily Rose you will freak out seriously!


Already watched the Amityville Horror and The Conjuring. have to try the others.

----------

